# New Dish PVR Forum



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to the new Dish Network PVR Forum!

Once again DBStalk.COM listens to our members with this the introduction of the Dish Network PVR Forum!

Up until now all Dish PVR posts were made to the Dish Network General area.

With PVR use starting to pick up there have been a wave of posts about Dish Network PVR's so many post infact that it was hard to find other Dish Network information, such as news on new channels and software updates.

Our most common searches here are about PVR or PVR features, we know you want the best info and so now we have made it easier to find what your looking for!

So because YOU the members requested it, you got it!

(Note I am still in the process of moving PVR messages to this new folder)

Enjoy! And thanks for visiting DBStalk.COM!


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

Great addition, guys. 

There's certainly enough activity here to justify adding this new forum.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Good add, Scott, I was so tired of seeing the General Dish Network forum being swamped with PVR threads. I've never had a PVR in my life so I have no idea what the heck everyone is talking about.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks guys, over the past few days I have received email from users telling me they thought the PVR stuff was taking over the General area. (To tell you the truth I was starting to think the same thing)

Now that many folks are upgrading to the 721 I expect to see a lot more PVR traffic here, so to make it easier for everyone I decided to make the area. 

We try to do what we think you the members will like to make your experience here a DBStalk.COM a better one. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Terrific idea!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

I have had my 721 for a week and I think that it is a great piece of equipment. This my first PVR, so I think it is great to be able to watch TV when I want too! I do have a couple of questions, is there an easier way to scroll through each day on the guide, say a day at a time, as it takes time to get several days out by going an half hour at the time. Also I like to surf channels especially in football season, is there a way to turn off the PVR function to quickly channel surf?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sbturner,

To go to other days in the guide, go to the guide and type in the number of hours later you want to jump in the guide (ie 24) and press the Right Arrow button on the remote. 

There is no way to turn off the PVR function of any PVR on the market. Sorry about that.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Scott
I am going out of town this weekend,should I power off the 721?
thanks,
Tom


----------



## select (Jul 24, 2002)

You can also skip a day ahead and back in the guide with the skip forward and skip back keys.


----------



## KhakiBoy (Jul 16, 2002)

I think a seperate PVR forum is a great idea! My only advice is to put a sticky post on the General forum to let everyone know it's here. I didn't notice the new forum until they mentioned it in the post on the general forum asking where the 721 bug thread went.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks KhakiBoy!

You talk and we listen! I just placed an announcement in to two main forums letting people know of our new addition!

Enjoy!


----------



## KhakiBoy (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanx Scott! Now let's see how well you really listen...send me your 721  LoL, it's worth a shot


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Err Khaki, I am crazy, but not THAT crazy.

Nice try though.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

I thought I read somewhere that the 721 will record with the power off. Is this true?
Tom


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thomas, it is true the receiver will record with the units power off, that does not mean however that the unit is unplugged from the wall.


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks again Scott. While I have absolutely nothing to add to your great forum, you can rest assured I will follow it religiously.
And you were so right, after a little homework the 721 is easy to operate and my wife and I our enjoying it "whole bunches"

Tom


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Has anyone received a software upgrade above the 100? I am still waiting the Open TV features.

Doug


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am very hopefull we will see some OpenTV features such as Weather and Dish home in the next month or so.

I love my 721.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Does the 721 really power off or does it go to sleep?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I didn't see your question before James, when you power it off it just goes to sleep, its always watching the signal which is where it gets it's clock and guide data information.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Thats bad when it locks up because then when you turn it off to standby mode and turn it back on it will show the same screen as it was locked on therefore one has to totally reboot it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So just like the Tivo, there isn't an off other than pulling the power cord.


----------

